# My posts are appearing twice today



## Shut Up Legs (12 Apr 2014)

On 2 separate occasions today, I submitted a post by clicking exactly once on the Submit button, but my posts appeared twice. I noticed the same with one of the other forum members, too.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

Happening to me as well. I tried logging out then back in again to see if that works. No it doesn't still happening, and when you delete one of the dups, it says there was a network error, but it does delete the duplicate


----------



## Peteaud (12 Apr 2014)

Did to me, i tried to delete the 2nd and got an error, then it went.


----------



## Peteaud (12 Apr 2014)

Did to me, i tried to delete the 2nd and got an error, then it went.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Apr 2014)




----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

It seems to be more prevelant on tablets. Ive spoken to someone who said it happened when he used his tablet, but it's all right on his computer?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

victor said:


>


----------



## Peteaud (12 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems to be more prevelant on tablets. Ive spoken to someone who said it happened when he used his tablet, but it's all right on his computer?



I am on my laptop and its doing it.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

victor said:


>


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

victor said:


>


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

victor said:


>


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

victor said:


>


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

victor said:


>


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

victor said:


>


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2014)

And @Globalti seems to be very desperate to find out the make of his gloves based on the number of times he's posted that!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

Maybe this should be a featured thread as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

@summerdays that is funny.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Apr 2014)

Same problem here - MacBook/Firefox.

Time to shut down and re-start - always worth a try and it's the only IT fix I know.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Apr 2014)

Same problem here - MacBook/Firefox.

Time to shut down and re-start - always worth a try and it's the only IT fix I know.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

It got me too. It was a 2-stage thing. I clicked ''Post Reply'', nowt happened, so clicked again. Voilà, 2 posts. I then tried to delete the 2nd. Computer says you don't have permission. Tried then to edit it and got an error message.
I wonder if this post will do the same or whether it only happens when there's images in the post.

EDIT: That went through ok. No image.


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> @summerdays that is funny.


I don't seem to be affected by the repeating posts
 But it wouldn't let me type anything more after I got a new post indication thing in the left hand corner.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> I don't seem to be affected by the repeating posts



Your lucky. I managed to create 4 in one post


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2014)

Seems to hang a long time though when you try to post so that it's quicker to open a new window than wait for it while it decides if it is going to repeat itself?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Apr 2014)

The The The The forum forum forum forum is is is is broke broke broke broke. Shaun Shaun Shaun Shaun fix fix fix fix it it it it it please please please please please.


----------



## Peteaud (12 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Your lucky. I managed to create 4 in one post



Post Wh*re


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe this should be a featured thread as well.


I'll second that.....oh!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll second that.....oh!



I've even managed to aquire 4 at the same time


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2014)

The bug is probably called: get off your lazy backsides, switch off that computer and go and do some cycling! (Instead of waffling about it)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Apr 2014)

I have no further evidence to present, your Honour...


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Post Wh*re



 what can i say


----------



## Peteaud (12 Apr 2014)




----------



## Globalti (12 Apr 2014)

It happened to me because I posted, clicked "post reply" but nothing seemed to happen so I clicked again, and again, and again...

Going to click this post once then come out and see what happens.


----------



## Globalti (12 Apr 2014)

Okay, that worked.


----------



## Peteaud (12 Apr 2014)

Click post, then just reload the page.

works for me.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Click post, then just reload the page.
> 
> works for me.


Yes, I noticed that, although it takes the fun out of it!


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Apr 2014)

Try again.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Apr 2014)

Mmm, still a bit cranky, had to do what @Peteaud said.


----------



## IDMark2 (12 Apr 2014)

Me too me too me too me too... 
oh, it's only duplicating whole posts, that must be me then...


----------



## ScotiaLass (12 Apr 2014)

Done it with me too on the iPad ....haven't noticed it happening on the MacBook


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2014)

I noticed a few duplicated posts


----------



## Cubist (12 Apr 2014)

iPad test 

Well, I clicked post reply button and just got a timer icon, then it's let me continue typing. I'll click the post button again.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems to be more prevelant on tablets.




What tablets are you on?


----------



## Cubist (12 Apr 2014)

Cubist said:


> iPad test
> 
> Well, I clicked post reply button and just got a timer icon, then it's let me continue typing. I'll click the post button again.


But after a lot of blank screens it let me delete the original. I had to log out first.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 Apr 2014)

I'm getting the dupe post thing too on my phone browser


----------



## young Ed (12 Apr 2014)

duplicated posts on netbook windows 7 and chrome
i'm guessing @Shaun knows about this but if not please have a look and see what magic you can do!
Cheers Ed


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> duplicated posts on netbook windows 7 and chrome
> i'm guessing @Shaun knows about this but if not please have a look and see what magic you can do!
> Cheers Ed



Do you think someone told him twice?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

Can you repeat that please. I didn't hear it the second time.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Can you repeat that please. I didn't hear it the second time.


For the four posting woman, listen listen listen listen


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2014)

Bobby Mhor said:


> For the four posting woman, listen listen listen listen


She actually managed to post seven times, not four. 
Nice to know it wasn't just me though.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2014)

Bobby Mhor said:


> For the four posting woman, listen listen listen listen


She actually managed to post seven times, not four. 
Nice to know it wasn't just me though.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

I've never been one to do things by halves


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Apr 2014)

I'm getting this too, using an iPad.

GC


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2014)

Now spread to likes given and alerts!

So its not down to the poster


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2014)

me too well there not now


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2014)

me too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

I was expecting @Shaun to have shown his face by now. Perhaps he's under the server servicing its gearbox.


----------



## IDMark2 (12 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was expecting @Shaun to have shown his face by now. Perhaps he's under the server servicing its gearbox.



I hope he just kicked it first to see if that works, that's what I would do. _Then _do it properly. That's normally what I have to do next.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

It's the syncromesh on the gearbox that's gone. You have to double de-clutch by refreshing after posting.


----------



## IDMark2 (12 Apr 2014)

There's something delicious about posts still appearing twice on the thread entitled 'My posts are appearing twice today'. Perhaps we can keep it just in this thread?


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's the syncromesh on the gearbox that's gone. You have to double de-clutch by refreshing after posting.


 How does that help on the alerts & the likes given though!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

classic33 said:


> How does that help on the alerts & the likes given though!


What's the issue there? My alerts seem to be working normally and I thought the abundance of likes was simply down to me hitting a remarkable vein of likeability.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What's the issue there? My alerts seem to be working normally and I thought the abundance of likes was simply down to me hitting a remarkable vein of likeability.


is that wishful thinking?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What's the issue there? My alerts seem to be working normally and I thought the abundance of likes was simply down to me hitting a remarkable vein of likeability.


is that wishful thinking?


----------



## nappadang (12 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Happening to me as well. I tried logging out then back in again to see if that works. No it doesn't still happening, and when you delete one of the dups, it says there was a network error, but it does delete the duplicate


I'm having the same problem. That means poor souls have to endure my inane wafflings twice.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What's the issue there? My alerts seem to be working normally and I thought the abundance of likes was simply down to me hitting a remarkable vein of likeability.


 I got two alerts for you quoting me.


----------



## byegad (12 Apr 2014)

Thank goodness for this thread. I thought I was thinking double.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 Apr 2014)

byegad said:


> Thank goodness for this thread. I thought I was thinking double.


 what thread? You are thinking double. I'm not even typing this, its all in your imaginaaaaaaaaaaaaation.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 Apr 2014)

byegad said:


> Thank goodness for this thread. I thought I was thinking double.


 what thread? You are thinking double. I'm not even typing this, its all in your imaginaaaaaaaaaaaaation.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

There are multiple echos here here here


----------



## Globalti (12 Apr 2014)

Editing is weird as well.. you click Edit and it opens up a new window in front of the page you're editing, you edit and lo and behold, there's the same page, just edited.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> is that wishful thinking?


I just popped out for 15 minutes and came home to find another 8 likes and 4 alerts. The wishful thinking bit is hoping they won't all disappear once Shaun has mended the server's gearbox....


----------



## winjim (12 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just popped out for 15 minutes and came home to find another 8 likes and 4 alerts. The wishful thinking bit is hoping they won't all disappear once Shaun has mended the server's gearbox....


Aaah, that little squirt of dopamine triggered by the appearance of the red box in the corner of the screen


----------



## coffeejo (12 Apr 2014)

I was going to type something suitably smug, mocking all you FF users. But I've been suffering from an onset of doubleitis all afternoon, combined with the occasional spasm of nothing (til you hit refresh). (Chrome on Win7 if anyone's keeping score.)


----------



## Sods_Laur (12 Apr 2014)

I thought it was just me! and when i tried to delete the duplicate, both of them vanished.


----------



## Globalti (12 Apr 2014)

Where's the engine driver?


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2014)

Sods_Laur said:


> I thought it was just me! and when i tried to delete the duplicate, both of them vanished.


The last 24 hours now.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2014)

It's gone a bit Willy Wonkered.

If you are posting and you click post, it doesn't refresh, but the post reply button goes a cream colour. If you click the refresh page button your post has been done. Clicking post again doubles up.

@Shaun the upgrade went wobbly


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2014)

It's the same with anything like edit. Post a reply, it does appear not to have worked. Click the browser refresh it works.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

I'm a bit surprised that there's been no communication from the mods (as far as I know) yet. Shaun might be unreachable today but I would have expected someone to do a bit of ''site news'' work by now.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2014)

fossyant said:


> It's the same with anything like edit. Post a reply, it does appear not to have worked. Click the browser refresh it works.


 How does that work with the alerts and likes, as thats done by someone else?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

classic33 said:


> How does that work with the alerts and likes, as thats done by someone else?


I'm still not clear about the alerts and likes problem. I can well imagine that if someone responds to a double post you might get 2 alerts but, as far as I can see, a single post doesn't cause that problem. Post - refresh seems to make the site work ''normally'' apart from the ghost print of the message posted remaining in the box.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm a bit surprised that there's been no communication from the mods (as far as I know) yet. Shaun might be unreachable today but I would have expected someone to do a bit of ''site news'' work by now.


I can assure that this Mod is as confused, frustrated and hacked off as are you ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

Scoosh said:


> I can assure that this Mod is as confused, frustrated and hacked off as are you ...


Wassup mod?


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2014)

Scoosh said:


> I can assure that this Mod is as confused, frustrated and hacked off as are you ...


 Connected to the site security certificate warning by any chance?


----------



## winjim (12 Apr 2014)

Search function appears to be borked as well. Unless it's just me?


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2014)

winjim said:


> Search function appears to be borked as well. Unless it's just me?


 White out on that one.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Apr 2014)

Search worked for me a wee while ago - I think it's a random thing ... [cue other-worldly music ... ]


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Click post, then just reload the page.
> 
> works for me.


Mine were appearing twice, then I did as you suggest and it seems to work fine.
I am on an iPad if that has any relevance.


----------



## winjim (12 Apr 2014)

I think it's all working again...


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)

Should be working again now. Seems to have been a glitch with the web server.


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)

Should be working again now. Seems to have been a glitch with the web server.


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)

Should be working again now. Seems to have been a glitch with the web server.


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)

Should be working again now. Seems to have been a glitch with the web server.


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)

Should be working again now. Seems to have been a glitch with the web server.


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)

Should be working again now. Seems to have been a glitch with the web server.


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)

Should be working again now. Seems to have been a glitch with the web server.


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)

Should be working again now. Seems to have been a glitch with the web server.


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)




----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2014)

Was that a joke?



Shaun said:


>



Ah!


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Was that a joke?



I refer the poster to my last post:



Shaun said:


>


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2014)

Shaun said:


> I refer the poster to my last post:


Timing, old boy - timing. I refer you to my edited post!


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2014)

See what happens if you leave us unsupervised for a day


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

Phew, sorted!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

Phew, sorted!


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Phew, sorted!


 For now!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2014)

classic33 said:


> For now!


But not yet four.


----------



## jay clock (13 Apr 2014)

mine are only posting once I think


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2014)

jay clock said:


> mine are only posting once I think


 Nay lad, thas missed it!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Phew, sorted!


You can say that again!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Apr 2014)

Shaun said:


> Should be working again now. Seems to have been a glitch with the web server.


May have found another one?


----------



## Shaun (13 Apr 2014)

coffeejo said:


> May have found another one?
> 
> View attachment 42161



Well spotted. This appears to be due to the manual removal of duplicated posts from the database. I'm rebuilding the thread data (which will take a while) that will hopefully reposition all the posts correctly.


----------



## Shaun (13 Apr 2014)

Seems to have corrected the problem:


----------



## Peteaud (13 Apr 2014)

I just had a post x 2


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I just had a post x 2



A new thread has been started peteaud. The site is running, and I have been thrown out of it a couple of times.


----------



## Peteaud (13 Apr 2014)

I have been thrown out of it a couple of times.[/QUOTE]

Can't blame Shaun for that.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I have been thrown out of it a couple of times.



Can't blame Shaun for that.[/QUOTE]


----------

